# Color question!



## ssyyb2 (Sep 4, 2011)

I have a bluebar cock I'm pairing to a recessive red hen. The cock has a blue dad and a grizzle mom. Color combination on young?


----------



## LisaNewTumbler (Jun 24, 2013)

well grizzle is dominant - so if the cock was carrying it, he would be showing it.

Any idea if the cock might carry rec red?
If he doesn't you won't get any rec reds in the first generation - but they will carry it.

Do you know the parents of the hen?
What you get depends on what her base colour is.
If she is brown or blue you will get only blue young

If she is ash red you will have a sex-linked pairing - all male young will be ash red, all female young will be blue


----------



## AZCorbin (Feb 28, 2011)

Lisa you have come far in a short time! Only thing to add is that you _could_ get browns/brown hens if the blue cock is het (split) for brown, but those odds aren't in your favor.


----------



## LisaNewTumbler (Jun 24, 2013)

AZCorbin said:


> Lisa you have come far in a short time! Only thing to add is that you _could_ get browns/brown hens if the blue cock is het (split) for brown, but those odds aren't in your favor.


Ah! I always forget something!

Thanks


----------

